# Allianz Raid Gilde "Die Incedebles" suchen neue Member



## Schabax (3. April 2008)

*Raid Gilde Die Incredibles* Realm Durotan

Suchen:

- Klassen/Skillungen:
1xOff-Krieger,
2xDeff.Krieger, 
1xFeral-Druide,
1-2 Heil-Druiden, 
2-3 Holypalas,
2 Schutz-Palas,
2-4 Schamanen 

sowie von allen Klassen etwas.

- Instanzen: Kara Farm Status, Za 2 Bosse down, Gruul Fram Status, SSC, FDS 2 Bosse down
- Termine: unter der Woche ab 19-23 Uhr, sowie Sontags
- Vorraussetzungen: Euqip sollte weitesgehend Karazhan oder Heroic INI oder Rufequip sein, Pünktlichkeit!, Geselligkeit, Teamgeist  min. 3 Tage die Woche Aktivität
(zu den 25er Raids)

- Ansprechpartner: Wallhaller,Shalun, Gambol
- Homepage: http://srv2.playerhost.net/die-wb/portal/portal.php
- Bewerbung: http://srv2.playerhost.net/die-wb/po...wforum.php?f=4


Es besteht ein Raidbündniss mit der Gilde Amnesia.


----------



## Te-Rax (3. April 2008)

Welcher Realm?
Bzw. Wozu brauch man Schutzpalas? ^^


----------



## Schabax (3. April 2008)

Na Na jerder wird gebraucht.

Real steht doch da : Durotan )


----------



## HobbyTwinker (3. April 2008)

Gilden mit deutsch / englischen namen? das geht doch sehr gegen meinen geschmack, sry. wenn ich solche dann noch auf deutschen servern sehe, vergehts mir ganz...


----------



## Te-Rax (3. April 2008)

Schabax schrieb:


> Na Na jerder wird gebraucht.
> 
> Real steht doch da : Durotan )



Das hat er Edetiert, bin doch nicht blöd ;P


----------



## Schabax (3. April 2008)

Jo da hast Du wohl recht. War ja auch als Scherz gemeint daher der Smilie dahinter 

MfG Gambol


----------



## Schabax (3. April 2008)

HobbyTwinker schrieb:


> Gilden mit deutsch / englischen namen? das geht doch sehr gegen meinen geschmack, sry. wenn ich solche dann noch auf deutschen servern sehe, vergehts mir ganz...




Ok das kann man sehen wie man will jedoch lieber eine Solchen Namen als so was wie zum Beispiel die Currywurst Gang oder so. Im übrigen steht das die nur zur Zierde dort ingame einfach nur:

Incredibles....


MfG Gambol


----------



## Schabax (4. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Schabax (4. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Schabax (8. April 2008)

/push


----------

